# Stradic MgFB vs Stradic FI



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a couple Stradic 2500's (the white ones that are about 2 years old) & would like to buy a 2 more. Whis is the major difference in these 2 Stradics besides about $70?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The difference in the two reel is like night and day. My buddy who works in a tackle store and went to the Shimano show earlier this year right before the new reels came out, told me the upgrades are well worth it. It is like getting a Sustain for less money. In other words the new reels took on most of the qualities of the next one ups older version. So the new Stradic is like the old Sustain and so on.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks :letsdrink


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

What would be a good rod to match a Stradic2500 & 3000 with. On my 2500 I have now I have it on a Marsh Master7'(that is missing the last 4", so nowit's a 6'8":banghead ). Does anyone know anything about the Carrot Stix rods? I don't really want to go over $150ish apiece on the 2 rods.

Thanks for the help. :letsdrink


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

7' premier series st. croix, in medium/light action.... it's about a buck-20


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

> *VS200B (8/16/2008)*7' premier series st. croix, in medium/light action.... it's about a buck-20




agreed...that's what i have got my 2500 on...i love it


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

you may want to do some research and check but it is my understanding you do not want to use the magnesium one in salt water....i read it somewhere just cant remember where


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't seen that....I'll look into it, but if you happen toremember where you saw it please post it.

Thanks for the rod reccomendation...I'll check it out.


----------



## ranger2108 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also remember seeing info in the past that said the magnesium reels were not for salt water. However the Basspro lisitn now mentions light saltwater...

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_98306____SearchResults


----------

